# New roof install shingles are cupped.



## rled (Nov 18, 2011)

My new roofing shingles were installed last week. I noticed that a dozen or more shingles are cupped. By cupped I mean that they are up on the bottom edge like they have been pulled down on both ends, if that makes any sense. My contractor said that they would lay down when it gets hot next summer. My roof pitch is 12/12 and the roofers didn't use walk boards, just ropes to hang on to. Seems to me the shingles should be flat to begin with. Does anyone have any ideas as to what could cause this and what is the remedy The shingles are Owens Corning dimension. Thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They are going to need some warm weather to lay flat and seal themselves to the course below. What was the temp when they put them down and since they have been down.

Make sure your roofer is willing to warranty wind blow off between now and when they seal themselves.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would post a pic so the expert roofers on here can fully answer your question. From my perspective as a DIYer, depending on how cold the weather is in your location, it could take some time for the sun to warm the roof, make your shingles pliable, and allow them to lay flat as they are supposed to. This is not uncommon and since it's only a "dozen or so" your roof will be fine.


----------



## rled (Nov 18, 2011)

*cupped shingles*

I will take some pictures and post them tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## rled (Nov 18, 2011)

*cupped shingles*

Here are some pictures of the new roof job. The temperature was around 70 degrees when the shingles were put on. It was 2 weeks today when they were installed.


----------



## rled (Nov 18, 2011)

*Another pic of roof.*

Here is another view of the roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They appear to be mostly shingle issues and are likely the units that were left on top of the ridge for too long.

They should lay down after a bit.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What "W on W" says.
70 degrees.
You may have to wait for the for the shingles to "lay down".
If they don't do it by the "spring time" -
could be shingles not nailed securely.
Tilted nails -nails not driven "home".

rossfingal


----------

